# Gnome light in italiano

## redo86

Ciao a tutto il forum,

Come da titolo, volevo chiedervi come poter mettere su gentoo, gnome-light in italiano, ho cercato in rete ma nulla di fatto, spero che qui possiate aiutarmi.

----------

## Scen

Ciao, per "italianizzare" la tua installazione di Gentoo segui le istruzioni contenute nella Guida alla localizzazione di Gentoo Linux.

Essendo io un troll utilizzatore di KDE   :Razz:  , e quindi non usando Gnome, non so darti una risposta precisa, comunque penso che una cosa importante sia impostare la variabile LINGUAS all'interno del tuo /etc/make.conf:

```

...

LINGUAS="it"

...

```

[edit]

corretto svarione dovuto al sonno mattutino: s/Gentoo/Gnome   :Shocked: 

----------

## Onip

confermo, segui la guida e gnome sarà in italiano.

----------

## Leonzio

Sì, confermo anche io...

La stringa LINGUAS mi fa sempre ridere!  :Laughing: 

Ogni tanto le stringhe sono proprio buffe.  :Smile:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## redo86

grazie milel ragazzi=) c'ho perso 3 giorni cercavo pacchetti da emerge, in rete etc...ed il problema era una stringa^^ grazie mille davero...

----------

## redo86

mm credo di aver parlato troppo presto =( ho un nuovo problema:

seguendo la guida dice di scegliere se volere settare la localizzazione in modo utente o sistema, io l'avevo fatto in modo utente e con il reset del server x tutto è andato bene, ma quando ho riavviato il pc gnome era di nuovo in inglese, cercando su internet ho infine trovato che chi come me usa xdm deve settare la localizzazione a livello sistema; il problema è che la guida dice di editare il file /etc/env.d/02profile, ma io questo file non ce l'ho :S...come posso fare?

----------

## Onip

 *redo86 wrote:*   

> come posso fare?

 

crealo

----------

## redo86

eh l'ho fatto..cercando in rete ho trovato che dentro il file di default dovrebbe esserci: 

LC_ALL=it_IT@euro

LC_MESSAGES=it_IT@euro

LC_CTYPE=it_IT@euro

LANG=it_IT@euro

ma anche creandolo e resettando non sembra avere effetto, gnome rimane comunque in inglese, devo fare altro una volta creato?

EDIT: ah comunque non si chiama 02profile ma 02locale  :Razz: 

----------

## riverdragon

Lancia un env-update e poi scrivi qui cosa riporta il comando locale

----------

